# It's Super Bowl time of year!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Time for* Guacamole* (called *guacamol* in Central America and Cuba) is an avocado-based relish or dip.











It is of Aztec origin, and was valued for its high fat and vitamin content. Guacamole was originally made by mashing the avocado with a molcajete (a type of mortar and pestle) and adding tomatoes and salt. After the arrival of the Spanish _conquistadors_, guacamole became popular in Spain.. The name is derived from two Mexican Spanish via Aztec Nahuatl words - *ahuacatl* (avocado) and *molli* (sauce). 

The trick to perfect guacamole is using good, ripe avocados. Check for ripeness by gently pressing the outside of the avocado. If there is no give, the avocado is not ripe yet and will not taste good. If there is a little give, the avocado is ripe. If there is a lot of give, the avocado may be past ripe and not good. In this case, taste test first before using.


3 Haas avocados, halved, seeded and peeled 
1 lime, juiced 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 
1/2 medium onion, diced 
2 Roma tomatoes, seeded and diced 
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro 
1 clove garlic, minced 
In a large bowl place the scooped avocado pulp and lime juice, toss to coat. 
Drain, and reserve the lime juice, after all of the avocados have been coated. 
Using a potato masher add the salt, cumin, and cayenne and mash. 
Then, fold in the onions, tomatoes, cilantro, and garlic. 

Add 1 tablespoon of the reserved lime juice. Let sit at room temperature for 1 hour before serving with tortilla chips.

*Variations in technique and ingredients:*

For a very quick "guac" just take a 1/4 cup of salsa and mix it in with your mashed avocados. You don't need to have tomatoes in your guacamole. 

Add Olive oil.

To extend a limited supply of avocados, add either sour cream or cottage cheese to your guacamole dip.

Add 1-2 Serrano chilies, stems and seeds removed, minced. 

Chili peppers vary individually in their hotness. So, start with a half of one chili pepper and add to the guacamole to your desired degree of hotness. Be careful handling the peppers; wash your hands thoroughly after handling and do not touch your eyes or the area near your eyes with your hands for several hours.

Cover with plastic wrap directly on the surface of the guacamole to prevent oxidation from the air reaching it. Refrigerate until ready.

Keep the tomatoes separate until ready to serve. Just before serving, add the chopped tomato to the guacamole and mix.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Andy, for the Guacamole recipe. It should go nicely with my signature chili and our son-in-law's 'Super Bowl' Tacos, as friends and family gather at the house this Sunday to enjoy the big game.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Speaking of Cultural Melange, the Korean sandwhich shop I frequent puts alvocada in their egg salad. 

What a yum-fest!!

Fortunately, the kind lady of the establishment does not require shoe removal before ordering!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

If my daughter and her family come over Sunday she will demand that I have guacamole dip on hand. I'll try this recipe.

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Go Patriots!  I shout that every year whether they're in it or not! 

Go Celtics! ditto

Go Bruins! ditto


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Got all the ingredients yesterday so I'm ready!

Don't care about the teams - I'm in it for the commercials!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Any difference between kosher salt and regular salt. I don't think I can get kosher salt here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. We substituted sea salt (don't think it had been blessed by the Rabbi?) and the Guacamole turned out to be a hit with our crowd! Thanks again for the recipe, Andy!


----------

